
Show HN: Code Golf – Solve problems in the least number of characters - JRaspass
https://code.golf
======
carl_dr
I ran codegolf.com many moons ago, and made the mistake of selling up for what
I thought was a decent amount of money, only to realise they only bought the
user list. I naively thought they would improve the site and put more effort
in that I could at the time.

Anyway, it is at to see this, I’ll be giving some of the challenges a go
myself.

~~~
JRaspass
No way! code.golf author here, I was very influenced by playing your site back
in the day, many thanks for introducing me to code golfing :-)

------
ncmncm
The pangram one needs to have "Sphinx of black quartz, judge my vow."

------
ncmncm
Why is there no C++ choice?

~~~
JRaspass
No reason, more languages are always welcome but no one has requested it yet.
Feel free to file an issue if it's not already there and upvote it.

